# what is your trigger for runs



## johnrsemt

Do you have a trigger (certain words, nap, bedtime; etc) that will trigger runs? 

  Mine is sitting down to watch a new, good movie.  some stations I am at won't let me watch movies with them


----------



## Paladin

Seems to be that whenever I get into a nice discussion with my pillow the tones seem to go off.  Either that or standing in line for lunch waiting for it to be made.


----------



## Ridryder911

Food, sleep, bathroom breaks, study time, do not want to run any call, ill, just got into bed,.. on & on. 

R/r911


----------



## Epi-do

Taco salad.

I kid you not, every single time we have taco salad for dinner, we either get a run in the middle of eating or shortly after we have finished.


----------



## MedicPrincess

Getting less than 3 hrs sleep the night before my regular shift, will ENSURE a very long shift with at least 1 cardiac arrest, trauma alert, or some brain tasking patient.


----------



## firecoins

Someone calling 911 usually starts my run of calls.


----------



## JPINFV

Showing up for work. Being at a good posting spot (posted at the beach=run within 15 minutes. Posted on the side of a freeway where the only options are a 7-11, a Circle K, and a Carl's Jr= sitting for 3 hours).


----------



## CFRBryan347768

as soon as im about to doze off


----------



## LucidResq

We had a weird thing for a couple of months when people were constantly seeing foxes, and every time a fox was spotted we got a call within a few hours. It happened like 5-6 times.


----------



## firecoins

Mexican Food.


----------



## KEVD18

firecoins said:


> Mexican Food.



+1. theres this mexican place on center st in jp that i used to like to go to on occasion. without fail, about an hour(maybe less) after a meal there, we'd get a call.


----------



## JPINFV

Is it the mexican joint near JP Licks?


----------



## crash_cart

CFRBryan347768 said:


> as soon as im about to doze off




Me too.....holy cow.:blush:


----------



## rmellish

Washing the ambulance. Just as soon as it gets nice and soapy, we have to roll.


----------



## medicdan

After waiting in line to get food for 10 minutes or so, as soon as I order, or as soon as my order comes up, I hear tones, without fail. It has gotten to the point that after a very slow shift, my partner will send me to get food because he knows it will trigger a call. 

Also any time I am separated from the ambulance by anything more then about ten feet. It seems that whenever I grab the portable radio, I get toned out as soon as I am as far away as I am going to get...


----------



## NJN

Doing something important like paperwork. We can wash the rig and station or kill time any how, but when someone starts to do paperwork or organization of the supply room. Boom were gone.


----------



## milhouse

laying down in bed just having that feeling your gonna get a call as soon as you doze off. and after not being able to fall asleep after about an hour or 2 because of it you finally get comfortable and the phone rings you got a call usually at 2 in the morning. 

or not knowing any better like i did.

waiting for a unresponsive OD coming in POV to the ER waiting out in the ER entrance for the PT and telling your partner that they should have called the ambulance since the PT is unresponsive. well i did that and after the PT got there we started working the PT in the ER and i swear not 5 mins into working the PT we got a call for an OD.

so for your new guys dont ever say something like that lol i learned the hard way lol. im still getting blamed for that call lol.


----------



## rmellish

The Q word.

Or "I'm tired."

I forgot about those two.


----------



## wlamoreemtb

as soon as i get in my rig and headed out of town to meet my buds for lunch haha never fails im home for school and wanna meet with them and catch up and boom tone goes out


----------



## Jon

Lately it seems to be taking my boots off. If I lie down with them on... no calls...I take them off, we get a call.


----------



## FF2EMT

Soon as we wash the unit.. the tones start rolling...


----------



## Outbac1

The worst offender is showing up for work. Otherwise all of the above. Except Mexican food, we have no place to get it. Very few Mexicans or Spanish speaking people here. Maybe it is the snow belt or the underguarded border??


----------



## daemonicusxx

usually calls/runs happening coincides with me reclining the seat in the ambulance. i can sleep in the thing all day long, as long as i dont recline my seat. the second you touch that lever, off you go. and its usually BS.


----------



## KEVD18

JPINFV said:


> Is it the mexican joint near JP Licks?



you mean over on south street headed down towards forest hills? 

the one i meant is the joint on centre st a bit past the faulkner. it might actually be w.rox. its right on the line. yucatan tacos "mexican food made by mexican people"


----------



## JPINFV

KEVD18 said:


> you mean over on south street headed down towards forest hills?



Yea, technically Centre street, but the street names change so often out here it's insane. I the one road back west that changed names 4 times over 20 miles was bad.

I currently live out near the Centre St/JP Licks area.


----------



## aussieemt1980

Lunch / Dinner, no matter where in the shift I have it....


----------



## Grady_emt

daemonicusxx said:


> usually calls/runs happening coincides with me reclining the seat in the ambulance. i can sleep in the thing all day long, as long as i dont recline my seat. the second you touch that lever, off you go. and its usually BS.



I second that one, and its usually after an arrest or trauma pt where I just want to lay back for a few minutes to recover, and lately its been another critical patient right after.


----------



## TgerFoxMark

Eh, mine seems to be as soon as i want to start my daily workout. (lucky enough to have a small gym on station) usally 1-2 min into treadmill... TOnEs


----------



## milhouse

well i had my first experience with this one on monday. we went for breakfast at our normal place we go to. actually the only place we go to unless its fast food. lol. 

we ordered our food and went about our normal stuff talking and that sort of thing the food comes out. i get my fork out look at how good the food looks and we get a call. i mean it just so wasnt fair. we didnt even get to take a bit we just got teased and it looked really good to lol. 

the PT could have waited to fall lol just kidding.  we did go back and they brought us our food back out and boy was it awesome lol.


----------



## AJemt

don't have much of a trigger for me (besides trying to eat hot food) but i used to have a paramedic partner who every time he heard the song 'don't fear the reaper' on the radio (but not if he played it off cd) he would have a code that day somewhere along the line....don't know if it still holds true or not.
also trying to pay bills or run errands....lol. (for the services that let you do that)


----------



## enjoynz

Well I found out my trigger last Saturday.
I was getting the reputation of letting whom ever I was crewing with, have a peaceful quiet 12 hours. But on Saturday, I hadn't even got to the station and I came across an MVA, that was the start of a very busy day!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## rescuepoppy

Signing in on EMT LIFE.COM seems to be the trigger for me lately.


----------



## aussieemt1980

Another one that I have had happened a few times when I was on call for rescue - the pager goes off during an interlude with my wife...

The old falling asleep one was good and probably the worse one is when some one asks "how is your day going?" and I reply "Great! Have not had a patient yet..." or the partner says "It is a very quiet day today..."

Some of my partners banned me from saying that it is a very quiet day, because within minutes the radio jumps to life...


----------



## paramedix

Usually making plans for straight after shift... oh yeah, let's get something to eat or actually sit down to have something to eat.

Recently, try to sleep and then...


----------



## Airwaygoddess

*Ohhhh!!!*

Just make a fresh pot of really good coffee..........sigh!


----------



## rsdemt

Mine seemed to be everytime our unit, wanted to go get something to eat.
It seems like everytime we tried, we would end up eating at the station. Or the hospital cafeteria.


----------



## Tincanfireman

All it takes is a phone call from my beloved wife and the inevitable question "so, are you guys busy today?". Lord knows I love her, but you'd think after 26 years she'd know better...


----------



## EMTGUY12

We have a kitchen at our station and I swear to got if I'm cooking steak...it gets about half cooked or I just get it done and WHAMO tones going off..


----------



## CFRBryan347768

*My*

Newst one as of Saturday is those nice few moments before you fall asleep, your eyes get heavier and heavier and than BAM...Beep Beep Beep Beep


----------



## BossyCow

Pouring myself a nice glass of wine and sitting down on the couch with it! Tones go off before I get my first sip, every time!


----------



## Airwaygoddess

Red or white??  lol! ^_^


----------



## BossyCow

Airwaygoddess said:


> Red or white??  lol! ^_^



The one that was on sale!


----------



## Airwaygoddess

I Like It!!^_^


----------



## Jon

BossyCow said:


> The one that was on sale!


Box of wine? 20 minutes ago was a very good year?


----------



## fireemslife

when im on duty its when my partener goes to sleep
off duty everytime im in the shower


----------



## keith10247

Mine is either using the restroom or thinking that i need to use the restroom.  I always have the thought of "hmm...i should really go right now while it is quiet" and then the tones go off on the way to the restroom.


----------



## bonedog

I just figured dispatch had direct sensors to the bed/bathroom/movie channel which triggered our line...


----------



## TNEMT06

My trigger is by saying that its slow and tones come out from nowhere.


----------



## milhouse

how about recieving a call from another services to cover there area because there truck is out of service or out on a call. they usually let us know and then the calls just start rolling in. 

last tuesday we covered for them because there truck broke down for about 2 hours we did 4 calls in that time. when we usually only do 1-2 a day 2 runs for that station is a busy day lol.


----------



## Buzz

Every time I start for the restroom. It gets a little ridiculous after a while. It's like the door shuts behind me as I walk in and *tone* "....OH COME ON!"


----------



## cookiexd40

i tend to be the white cloud around here...the guys of shift before me had a bad wreck on 10-79 on scene and 2 critical transports...since then when i'm on shift nothin but BLS hospital-to-hospital transfers...but give it an hour after i leave work the guys get a code or wreck or something of the sort...been kindof ridiculous around here when i'm here...crazy slow...h34r:


----------



## MSDeltaFlt

Anywhere from 45 min before shift change all the way up to 5 min before my relief shows up; especially if I have any plans that I have *got* to attend to later on that day.

I won't do anything all shift long, but you let that clock get within an hour of shift change and... "Delta 18, 10-8."  *Christ Almighty!!!*


----------



## mikeylikesit

firecoins said:


> Mexican Food.


 yeah mexican food expecially taco bell gives me the runs.B)


----------



## mattulance

*me too*



cookiexd40 said:


> i tend to be the white cloud around here...the guys of shift before me had a bad wreck on 10-79 on scene and 2 critical transports...since then when i'm on shift nothin but BLS hospital-to-hospital transfers...but give it an hour after i leave work the guys get a code or wreck or something of the sort...been kindof ridiculous around here when i'm here...crazy slow...h34r:




I seem to be a jinx "of sorts" excitment seems to flea from me. I worked for two weeks before I even saw a drop of blood.


----------



## milhouse

mattulance said:


> I seem to be a jinx "of sorts" excitment seems to flea from me. I worked for two weeks before I even saw a drop of blood.



thats ok ive been working for almost 3 months with my service. i havent seen a drop of blood not even a broken bone. had a couple car wrecks atv wrecks but no good trauma's. 

it seems when ever i come on duty the crew before me is the one that has the code or the trauma or that "cool" call. so yea i got you beat lol. 

have even seen a code yet.


----------



## mikeylikesit

milhouse said:


> thats ok ive been working for almost 3 months with my service. i havent seen a drop of blood not even a broken bone. had a couple car wrecks atv wrecks but no good trauma's.
> 
> it seems when ever i come on duty the crew before me is the one that has the code or the trauma or that "cool" call. so yea i got you beat lol.
> 
> have even seen a code yet.



Patience, I'm sure the people in your area are trying to get hurt the best they can...so give it time.


----------



## daedalus

EVERY 24 hour shift I work, and I not kid here, like clock work at 0200 every night I will get a call to the far reaches of the county. I have come to accept it as fact, and it never fails.


----------



## daedalus

bonedog said:


> I just figured dispatch had direct sensors to the bed/bathroom/movie channel which triggered our line...



That gave me a gooooood chuckle. "Hey Bill, the toilet sensor at station 18 just went off" "Alright Randy, page em out for that 2 hour interfacility we have holding"


----------



## KB1MZR

Food, Dinner, Can I have a Dr. Pepper? - I am known for sitting down to eat and getting a call.  Usually it's right after I order something to drink at a restaurant (explanation for the Dr. Pepper).  I could have one call in a 12 hour shift and 85% of the time it comes some time when I'm either waiting for food, going for food, or eating food.


----------



## medicp94dao

cookiexd40 said:


> when i'm on shift nothin but BLS hospital-to-hospital transfers...but give it an hour after i leave work the guys get a code or wreck or something of the sort...been kindof ridiculous around here when i'm here...crazy slow...h34r:



Cherish those moments. lol. My trigger depends on dispatcher and who my partner is.


----------



## PapaBear434

I have learned to never reference anything about it being a slow night.  Anything like "Is it always this slow on Thursday night?"  or "Wow, it's slow tonight."  

These offenses are punishable by beating with soap-in-socks.


----------



## Medic9

Pouring coffee into my jinxed mug or sitting down to eat. For the longest time I was called "**** Magent", they even had a name badge made up for me with that on it. For my boss its washing the rig or taking off her boots. So when we work together, I don't use that mug, she keeps her boots and I we wait until the very end of our shift to wash the rigs.
And we NEVER say the Q word.


----------



## Rob123

I am not sure what the specific trigger is.
However the trigger always occurs when we don't have a full crew in the headquarters to respond. :glare:

This is followed by the partial crew cursing as we call for mutual aid. 

(My vollie corps typically does not respond with our POVs from home and requires a full crew to respond.)


----------



## mycrofft

*Twice we went for pizza and never came back.*

One call after another just as we picked the pizza up. Caddy's catalytic convertor kept it warm, even though it slid around a little.


----------



## Alexakat

...taking off my boots!


----------



## traumateam1

It seems everytime I put food in the microwave the phone rings... also whenever I am in line at Tim Horton's it seems the tones on the radios will go off.


----------



## BossyCow

traumateam1 said:


> It seems everytime I put food in the microwave the phone rings... also whenever I am in line at Tim Horton's it seems the tones on the radios will go off.



Mmmmm Tim Hortons...... mmmmmmmm


----------



## TgerFoxMark

MMMM timmy's


----------



## gradygirl

Putting the truck into park. Apparently something about that "P" is jinxed.

Another one is arriving to the hospital with a patient. It seems like as soon as we are standing in triage or talking to our nurse, we always get a page for something else.


----------



## 68blackbird

soft serve ice cream


----------



## Subliminal

The "Q" word or someone muttering something about the number of calls that day.


----------



## mikeylikesit

BossyCow said:


> Mmmmm Tim Hortons...... mmmmmmmm


 what thet heck is Tim Hortons?


----------



## traumateam1

mikeylikesit said:
			
		

> what thet heck is Tim Hortons?


Poor soul... :sad:


----------



## Airwaygoddess

*These days........*

Treating myself to a double vanilla latte from Starbucks.........and the tones start.......sigh.....


----------

